# Temp where you live.



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Michigan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

It's currently 21F here but the windchill drops it down to 5F.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

60 degrees here this morning but it will warm up soon.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

5 degrees here in Scotland at the moment









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Cool here this week. Been in the high 80ºF most of last week.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

50 Warm sunny degrees


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

All over the place here from 45 to 70. At least it's not freezing yet


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

What the L 36 degrees 20 mph snow flurries


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

It is currently 36F where I am, but we just got off a couple day cold spell where the daily high was something like 5F. All you people in the 70s and 80s......


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Currently 23.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Last week I shoveled snow and the next day mowed the lawn. 51 and rain all day today.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s 32 degrees, with predicted high in the mid fifties


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Currently 41*f

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tomorrow -6°C (21°F) and more snow


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

23 degrees


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

47*/23* currently 36* east tn saying, "if you don't like the weather wait half an hour and it'll change."


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

10 degrees and I’m not going to complain I have food, water and heat


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Supposed to be 75 degrees Fahrenheit today. Perfect Slingshot shooting weather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Jan 20th.....8 inch's new snow on ground...currently is 2*F with high winds...there be no out side for this guy..

akaOldmiser


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

First "Big snow fall this winter season. About 2". 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice winter weather


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

-29 @ 8 am, warming up to 4. almost t shirt weather....


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

1 @ with wind chill of -15‍♂


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Winter 









Not a good slingshot weather.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Cjw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wish I was at Lake Elsinore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

We are having a cold weekend up in northern Ontario. I might have to wear a jacket tomorrow. It's definitely not a day for a t-shirt and cargo shorts. It might be interesting to see what happens to latex bands at -53F.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Got up to 79 degrees Fahrenheit today. Perfect Slingshot shooting and Barbecue and Beer drinking afterwards .







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Twas -17 F when I got home at midnight last night.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

-35F at 9:30 this morning. It was well below -40F last night.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tomorrow is warm day, -5°C and much more snow B)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

8 degrees Fahrenheit, headed towards -19 below zero


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

-18 with wind chill-41


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

-9 with windchill-22 F During this recent cold spell, I have gained a new respect for anyone who experiences these brutal cold temperatures on a yearly basis The weather service is predicting 26 degrees Fahrenheit for this Friday and 42 degrees Fahrenheit on Saturday I am so thankful we have not lost electricity so far, and we are keeping warm


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

We had -49F overnight but it just warmed up to -45F (at 11:00 am). This ferocious arctic freeze is scheduled to end tomorrow. Hopefully it stays away!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

11 degrees above 0


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Today was like summertime.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Got up to 39°F today.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Today +12°C :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:

Felt like summer B)


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It is summer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Cjw said:


> It is summer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ta


Two - three months and maybe here too B)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

42 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> 42 degrees Fahrenheit


Today here was +9°C (48°F).

Weather is getting better B)


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Temps today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It was hot today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

55 degrees absolutely beautiful weather


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Yesterday +30°C, today +25°C and tomorrow +29°C :banana:

I'm so happy, that I have my summer vacation now.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Today is this summer's warmest day here, 33°C (91,4°F).

Not so usual temperature in Finland.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Hot today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Hot today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Man it has been blistering here. Over 100 every blessed day. Went out yesterday morning to get my 100 shots in, ..97F at 8 AM. I can't take it anymore, this country takes the fun out of summer. Built myself an indoor range (not to long about 26 feet, but that's plenty to practice my release). Good thing that I'm widowed! If my wife saw all the pillows that I have stacked up around my catchbox, I would have to talk her down off the top of the refrigerator! anic:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

114 F


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

[quote name="treefork" post="1332636" timestamp="1565035070"]114 F[/quote cold beer drinking weather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

-1 ºC (30 ºF) here this morning. Man I hate winter! When I was young, handsome, thin, healthy and a good person never minded the stations. But now that I'm old, ugly, fat, sick and nasty, I detest it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

67 degrees Fahrenheit


----------

